# Undecided on TTS colour... Please help?!



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, new to the site as decided a TTS is definitely required! Hoping to see some amazing photos of your TTS's which can help me decide....


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there,

Have a look at mine.

Not only id it the best colour (Sprint Blue)...just my opinion of course :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Just pick a bright stand out colour - the TT looks its best in bright colours.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Orange is the best.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

mac1967 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have a look at mine.
> 
> Not only id it the best colour (Sprint Blue)...just my opinion of course :roll:


Thanks Martin, as I'm so new I'm not sure what I need to do to be able to view the cars for sale area?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

igotone said:


> Just pick a bright stand out colour - the TT looks its best in bright colours.


I'm usually a black car fan but must admit its not doing it for me on the TT... Got to be bright!


----------



## wimper (May 24, 2012)

I've got a brilliant red one, which I still love when it's clean and the sun's shining. That said Spint Blue was top of my list, I think that colour looks awesome on a TT.

And it's as if someone is rubbing it in my face, cause now a new Blue one has turned up round here!

Ian


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

wimper said:


> I've got a brilliant red one, which I still love when it's clean and the sun's shining. That said Spint Blue was top of my list, I think that colour looks awesome on a TT.
> 
> And it's as if someone is rubbing it in my face, cause now a new Blue one has turned up round here!
> 
> Ian


Was never of a fan of red cars until I saw the TT! Good choice!


----------



## splash (Jun 30, 2010)

Its Sprint Blue for me!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

How about this for a subtle and understated colour.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

moro anis said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> How about this for a subtle and understated colour.


Now that is a nice colour Moro anis, but if he wants something a little more adventurous, but not overtly tarty then Volcano Red is the one!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Those last two have thrown the cat amongst the pigeons! Can't say I've really seen those, what year were they available from?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

OnTheMike said:


> Those last two have thrown the cat amongst the pigeons! Can't say I've really seen those, what year were they available from?


I think since around 2010/11 for the Volcano Red! It is a colour that you simply have to see in the flesh as the configuration on the Audi site is next to useless.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Mine's a 2011 TTS Dakota Grey. 
It's a pearlescent and changes in light conditions from a pale grey, to dark grey on overcast days. Sometimes in can look mink and other days when the sun's on it, it has a sort of golden glow. The soft top is light grey as opposed to black and that really compliments it too IMO.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If I had the choice to change my Misano Red (which i love anyway) for another colour it would have to be.... Kingfisher Blue, such a sexy contrasting colour with black or silver parts on the car


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> If I had the choice to change my Misano Red (which i love anyway) for another colour it would have to be.... Kingfisher Blue, such a sexy contrasting colour with black or silver parts on the car


One of those car you would have sex with if you could.

Just sayin....


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Went out to buy any colour other than black, as had just too many of them, then Panther Black come onto the list, multi stage pearl (Audi glam it up with the word crystal), its virtually identical to BM Carbon Black, under sunlight and artificial light it goes a mixture of violet/purple/silver flake colours. Was not my first choice, but after a my previous red TT, I prefer it now


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Misano red looks great in all weathers, when its a dull day it still looks vibrant and bright, when it's sunny you get some wonderful flecks of glittery orange hues in it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Misano red looks great in all weathers, when its a dull day it still looks vibrant and bright, when it's sunny you get some wonderful flecks of glittery orange hues in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


This is definitely up there... I'm surprised no ones mentioned white??


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm bias 
It's got to be Solar orange


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well that has helped the OP, we are all roughly happy with the colours we have got.

If I was starting from a clean sheet of paper, and not having the issue of buying 2nd hand
and taking what's best out there, I would choose Sprint Blue, but I do not think that's an option now I think the only blue on offer is Scuba for a new build. Unless you pay for exclusive colour which is a 2K premium.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Well that has helped the OP, we are all roughly happy with the colours we have got.
> 
> If I was starting from a clean sheet of paper, and not having the issue of buying 2nd hand
> and taking what's best out there, I would choose Sprint Blue, but I do not think that's an option now I think the only blue on offer is Scuba for a new build. Unless you pay for exclusive colour which is a 2K premium.


Unfortunately I have the issue of buying second hand... Really wanting a metallic/pearl finish as I love staring at my car after a good wash and wax. You guys have definitely put the sprint blue in my mind but its also between misano red and glacier white... Decisions decisions


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Well that has helped the OP, we are all roughly happy with the colours we have got.
> 
> If I was starting from a clean sheet of paper, and not having the issue of buying 2nd hand
> and taking what's best out there, I would choose Sprint Blue, but I do not think that's an option now I think the only blue on offer is Scuba for a new build. Unless you pay for exclusive colour which is a 2K premium.


If you truly want to be more individual it would have to be an exclusive colour, if I had the choice of buying new it would be exclusive but if I had the choice second hand I would go for a red or orange and blue from the basic choice. Anything else is a little too dull for me.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's an example of what I mean about the orange hues pearlescent effect with Misano Red, there's so many different shades of red and orange in it I never get bored of it


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Here's an example of what I mean about the orange hues pearlescent effect with Misano Red, there's so many different shades of red and orange in it I never get bored of it


You are definitely selling it to me!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Don't be fooled, that's red oxide where he's been treating rust.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The Misano Red definitely takes on different hues in different light and looks absolutely stunning in the sunlight when it's just been washed. If there's a downside it's that I get so many rubberneckers hanging out of the car eyeballing it or shouting compliments it's almost embarrassing.

If you haven't already Pat look at the car through a pair of polarised sunglasses and the colour is stunning with most of the reflections eliminated. There's my top tip - photograph the car using a polarising filter for maximum colour saturation. :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

by far the best colour for the tts is sprint blue

heres my old car


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> The Misano Red definitely takes on different hues in different light and looks absolutely stunning in the sunlight when it's just been washed. If there's a downside it's that I get so many rubberneckers hanging out of the car eyeballing it or shouting compliments it's almost embarrassing.
> 
> If you haven't already Pat look at the car through a pair of polarised sunglasses and the colour is stunning with most of the reflections eliminated. There's my top tip - photograph the car using a polarising filter for maximum colour saturation. :wink:


Will give it a try! 8)


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> You guys have definitely put the sprint blue in my mind but its also between misano red and glacier white... Decisions decisions


Be careful - I thought I would prefer the metallic glacier white but the ibis white is a brighter white (in my opinion). And there's no premium to pay for and being solid it's easier to touch up.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

OnTheMike said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an example of what I mean about the orange hues pearlescent effect with Misano Red, there's so many different shades of red and orange in it I never get bored of it
> ...


Are you sure that's not Volcano Red Pat? :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Kingfisher blue or my fav Misano Red.

If not, Orange or Volcano


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> How about this for a subtle and understated colour.


Well thanks a bloody bunch !! I was very happy with my new Ibis white .... until I saw that. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was looking for a Dakota Grey on the streets to see how it looked in real life but couldn't find one so I went for white. That just says CLASS to me .
I did fancy Misano Red as well and when I saw one in a car park although I thought WOW, but I also felt that it was a bit too brash for me. Too much saying "look at me".

In answer to the original question - you've got to see one in the flesh to see if you will like the TT in that colour. There are a lot of nice colours out there but the TT seems to be a chameleon car.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The colour chosen needs to reflect the persons character who owns it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I love my Solar Orange, but the fact that its a solid colour does mean it shows up every little mark.
If I was choosing another Id go for a metalic like Java Green or Kingfisher blue


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anakin said:


> I love my Solar Orange, but the fact that its a solid colour does mean it shows up every little mark.
> If I was choosing another Id go for a metalic like Java Green or Kingfisher blue


Java green is another unique interesting colour too, I like


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Misano Red...









Daytona Grey and Misano







Love both


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> The colour chosen needs to reflect the persons character who owns it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


hmmm...i say i'm unique, my mates just call me a ***  its nice to be different though.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dayer2910 said:


> hmmm...i say i'm unique, my mates just call me a ***


How perceptive of them :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I better buy a Daytona Grey then :wink:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...i say i'm unique, my mates just call me a ***
> ...


ahhh the nazi mod has woken up.... good morning


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Misano Red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just greedy! Misano for me I think!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love My Ibis White.... and it's not hard to keep clean, it looks OK dirty (if you know what I mean)!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

illingworth22 said:


> I love My Ibis White.... and it's not hard to keep clean, it looks OK dirty (if you know what I mean)!


+1. I know that white is not fashionable but IMO it really does suit the TT. And I love mine also!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Misano is the best combination colour if you ever plan on having dark parts like wheels and mirrors, aggressive look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> I love My Ibis White.... and it's not hard to keep clean, it looks OK dirty (if you know what I mean)!


Yer I know what you mean, I bet you just say it's Suzuka Grey. :wink:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

glospete said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > I love My Ibis White.... and it's not hard to keep clean, it looks OK dirty (if you know what I mean)!
> ...


Any vehicle in white is cool in Essex.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

This was my Ibis White TTS!


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Liked it so much that I had to have the RS Plus in Ibis White aswell!


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Another one when i collected the car in Jan


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > I love My Ibis White.... and it's not hard to keep clean, it looks OK dirty (if you know what I mean)!
> ...


Yes it does look a bit Suzuka Grey when its a little dirty haha


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

moro anis said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > illingworth22 said:
> ...


And Dublin! 8)


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Phantom Black


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

igotone said:


> Just pick a bright stand out colour - the TT looks its best in bright colours.


I have to admit, the MKII does - I think the MKI is better in silvers/greys/glacier blue etc. but the MKII looks far better in something bright (or something very light) - the 'duller' colours make a top end one look more like a standard one. Sepang(?) blue looks fantastic.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

I've probably said it before so here goes again: Anything but white.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

CADF said:


> I've probably said it before so here goes again: Anything but white.


What's your reason bud?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Surely you can only say colour X or colour Y is good because it is your preference. As colour is such a subjective thing it seems churlish to say "anything but white". Like the OP, I'd be interested in your reasoning :roll:


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

In my view white does not suit the shape of the coupe; it makes it look slab sided and too bulky below the lower line of the windows. Design details are less evident than with colours particularly when clean and, most of all, it's boring. However, each to his own and it's Scuba Blue for me. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

CADF said:


> In my view white does not suit the shape of the coupe; it makes it look slab sided and too bulky below the lower line of the windows. Design details are less evident than with colours particularly when clean and, most of all, it's boring. However, each to his own and it's Scuba Blue for me. Feel free to disagree.


I do, but as you say each to his own :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Solar Orange and sunshine


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Anakin said:


> Solar Orange and sunshine


Very nice. I bet the Samoa Orange looks good this time of year too!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Mmmmm, looks suspiciously like one of those Black Amplified or whatever they're called. Also, it can't be a real one cos it's not Red. :lol:

Other than that, looks amazing


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Mmmmm, looks suspiciously like one of those Black Amplified or whatever they're called. Also, it can't be a real one cos it's not Red. :lol:
> 
> Other than that, looks amazing


yeah I just bought the Grill, spoiler , Brakes, wheels , Speedo , Engine etc and stuck them in a TDI


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Best looking TDI I've seen, a great credit to you to goto all that trouble :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

CADF said:


> In my view white does not suit the shape of the coupe; it makes it look slab sided and too bulky below the lower line of the windows. Design details are less evident than with colours particularly when clean and, most of all, it's boring. However, each to his own and it's Scuba Blue for me. Feel free to disagree.


When I was looking to buy mine I thought Scuba blue was the right colour for me (or Misano red) looking at the Audi configurator. But then I saw one in the flesh and thought .... mmmmm ......that blue its a bit subdued.
And later I saw one in Misano red and thought ..... no, that's a bit to loud and brash for me.

I'll say it again ..... SEE ONE IN THE COLOUR YOU LIKE IN THE FLESH FIRST before buying.


----------



## J909 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine is sprint blue - i love it, always give it a look back as im walking away after parking 

There are 2 other TT's in the work car park, 1 is black also looks very nice, other is like a denim blue(dont know name), also nice but not as nice as sprint blue.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> CADF said:
> 
> 
> > But then I saw one in the flesh and thought .... mmmmm ......that blue its a bit subdued.
> > *And later I saw one in Misano red and thought ..... no, that's a bit to loud and brash for me.*I'll say it again ..... SEE ONE IN THE COLOUR YOU LIKE IN THE FLESH FIRST before buying.


Hence why Volcano is such an obvious alternative!  :wink:


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Picking the colour is a very subjective decision and as such mine is Ibis White even though the Sprint Blue and the Solar Orange I think are actually 'better'.

By better, I mean with the white, there is no depth to the colour. Don't get me wrong, I love it but for some reason I don't get the same satisfaction from cleaning it than I would from a more metallic/pealescent colour


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Livlifetothemax said:


> Picking the colour is a very subjective decision and as such mine is Ibis White even though the Sprint Blue and the Solar Orange I think are actually 'better'.
> 
> By better, I mean with the white, there is no depth to the colour. Don't get me wrong, I love it but for some reason I don't get the same satisfaction from cleaning it than I would from a more metallic/pealescent colour


That is the very reason I'm thinking a metallic paint instead of the solid. I am a fan of the white though. There is a definite satisfaction in a wash and wax on a pearlescent colour


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

If I'm going to be quoted please get it right - the one above is not mine.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

CADF said:


> If I'm going to be quoted please get it right - the one above is not mine.


Apologies, I was trying to cut down on the amount of text and didn't realise that I did that!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

CADF said:


> If I'm going to be quoted please get it right - the one above is not mine.


Plagiarism !! :lol:



OnTheMike said:


> Livlifetothemax said:
> 
> 
> > Picking the colour is a very subjective decision and as such mine is Ibis White even though the Sprint Blue and the Solar Orange I think are actually 'better'.
> ...


Even though I do have an Ibis white I do have to agree.


----------



## Alan71 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,
From what I read it's apparently the wrong COLOR, has the wrong ENGINE, the wrong TRANSMISSION, and the top doesn't go DOWN.... BUT.... it looks great to an OLD man, and is about as much FUN as a guy can have with his pants still ON!
I really only considered Ibis White or Ice Silver.
3 weeks old today!
Regards,
Alan


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Phantom black still looks the best!!!!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Alan71 said:


> Hi,
> From what I read it's apparently the wrong COLOR, has the wrong ENGINE, the wrong TRANSMISSION, and the top doesn't go DOWN.... BUT.... it looks great to an OLD man, and is about as much FUN as a guy can have with his pants still ON!
> I really only considered Ibis White or Ice Silver.
> 3 weeks old today!
> ...


+1. Mine's 3 month's old in a few days and another Old Man is also still in love!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Solar Orange for rarity alone


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's a reason why its rare :twisted:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> There's a reason why its rare :twisted:


Lol... Yep, of course it's an acquired taste. I get that but... when it's time to move it on for whatever comes next... Tango will shift easily :wink:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Alan,
Lovely looking TTS


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No, I've got to admit that the Solar Orange does look fantastic. But I don't think I could live with it day in day out. If you know what I mean.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

It's decided, picking up an ibis white next weekend! I live near Essex so it's ok!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Such a sad and dull end to a post... :'(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Good choice Mike. Where are picking it up from? Private sale, dealer/main dealer?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Such a sad and dull end to a post... :'(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haha sorry to disappoint you bud. Fallen in love!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> Good choice Mike. Where are picking it up from? Private sale, dealer/main dealer?


Private sale, 59 plate, 38k miles... 16500... One lady owner... Bose etc. can't wait to get it home!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

OnTheMike said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice Mike. Where are picking it up from? Private sale, dealer/main dealer?
> ...


Nice, and a good price too... Ignore Pat, we like our bright colours but not for everyone :wink:
Which bit of 'near Essex' do you call home?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Suffolk bud, not quite chav central. Very happy with it. Will get pics up when I get her.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> It's decided, picking up an ibis white next weekend! I live near Essex so it's ok!


Great choice! You'll love it. Let's see some pictures as soon as possible please.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha no worries they're all nice, It was just wishful thinking you might have gone for a colour that no one has 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tich51 (Jul 27, 2013)

Java Green, like mine


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tich51 said:


> Java Green, like mine


Yeah man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

OnTheMike said:


> Suffolk bud, not quite chav central. Very happy with it. Will get pics up when I get her.


Ah, just over the border lol... I'm just down the road, Colchester.
And don't speak too soon... Chavs are everywhere!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

tich51 said:


> Java Green, like mine


love this colour, might go for it if I get a MK III TT. Like Kingfisher blue too, but its too much like runner up blue for my liking.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Haha no worries they're all nice, It was just wishful thinking you might have gone for a colour that no one has
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Cassis Perleffekt would look great imo


----------

